# Squale 100ata



## Nalu

Recently found this exquisite example of a Squale 100ATA. It appears to have been lightly used, with possibly a recent resto. The dial is a very attractive indigo, appearing dark blue or purple depending on the light.










The case shows the usual wear to the polygonal 'crystal shield' that occurs with even light use on all of these cases (I own about 5 watches that use this case, there are dozens). The rest of the watch is in very good condition, the best Squale 100ATA that I've ever seen.










Here it is with a more appropriate background


















One more shot of the blue dial, showing yet a slighly different colour:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very nice watch Colin, I`ve never heard of them before, love the colour









How big and how old is it?


----------



## Roy

Very nice, same case as a Zodiac Seawolf ?


----------



## Nalu

Amazingly, this watch came with an original Squale bracelet. It even has a diver's extension! Of course, I immedately took off the bracelet and put it on a Bond NATO


















A lume check showed my only disappointment. The hands are in excellent shape, as if they had been cleaned yesterday. But there is no activity in the hand lume whatsoever. It's as if someone did a dial resto and forgot to add the Luminova over the base


















Even under UV excitation, only a few scintillae show (the orange paint on the minute and comes to life, though):










So now I've got a handful of watches with blue dials. In fact, in retrospect I've bought a fair number of watches with orange, yellow and blue dials recently. A subconscious need for colour in my life, p'raps?


----------



## Nalu

No calipers here, Mach. I'm continually disappointing you it seems























It's smaller than my H3, bigger than my RLT69. Looks about 42-43mm at the bezel, which is the widest part of the watch, on a crude scale (the edge of my leader's notebook).

Yes, Roy, same case as the vintage Super Sea Wolf. The black with orange one that was rated at 75ATA. Same case as a 50ATA Edox diver I have too. I believe I've posted photos of that one here a while back.

The iridescence of the dial really is very attractive. It's almost _too_ nice for this watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> No calipers here, Mach. I'm continually disappointing you it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


For Gawd sakes man are you telling me no one in a military camp that size ( as If I knew, could be the size of a bus shelter







) even has a ruler









I thought you guys had everything including the latest remote controlled air-conditoned toilet seats









I don`t know, anyone would think you`re living in difficult circumstances


----------



## pauluspaolo

Superb watch Colin, I envy you your ability to find watches like this. I'd love to own a Squale (or one of the other makes with this style case) - one day maybe


----------



## JoT

I am glad I don't collect divers watches; there are far too many nice ones!


----------



## Nalu

pauluspaolo said:


> Superb watch Colin, I envy you your ability to find watches like this. I'd love to own a Squale (or one of the other makes with this style case) - one day maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks, Paul. Note that for every 'find' I post here, there are 3 duds sitting in a drawer. I'm horrible at selling anything









There will be a reckoning when I get home. Results will be posted here first FSOT. I can tell you that I'm not keeping 3 Squales









JoT: yes, I've got to get more particular


----------



## Dynamo

very nice,

that funny cause you could found many dive watch with the case :

Like some Zenith defy ( blak, red, yelow..)




























BTW : many Squal and Zodiac watches are bulid by CANDINO,


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Dynamo said:


> very nice,
> 
> that funny cause you could found many dive watch with the case :
> 
> Like some Zenith defy ( blak, red, yelow..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW : many Squal and Zodiac watches are bulid by CANDINO,


I am looking for a Favre like it , could you help me?


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Squale 100ATA GREAT very impressive


----------



## Bladerunner

What a great find, lovely dial.


----------

